
Dogs Are Doggos: An Internet Language Built Around Love for the Puppers - ALee
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/04/23/524514526/dogs-are-doggos-an-internet-language-built-around-love-for-the-puppers
======
ohstopitu
They appear to have missed this flowchart!

[http://i.imgur.com/HlAul8o.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/HlAul8o.jpg)

~~~
rhcom2
If we're sharing doggo memes the "They're good dogs Brent" one is my absolute
favorite. [http://i1.kym-
cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/225/812/2b3...](http://i1.kym-
cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/225/812/2b3.png)

I always look at it if I'm having a rough day.

~~~
jwilk
Source:
[https://twitter.com/brant/status/775407594802335744](https://twitter.com/brant/status/775407594802335744)

------
AlexandrB
The Russians had this figured out centuries ago with a robust grammar for
diminutives [1] that can be applied to almost any noun. Meanwhile us poor
english speakers are forced to create new words instead :(

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutive](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutive)

~~~
dwringer
The word "dog" already has a well-standardized diminutive form in English,
it's just gained a bit of a risque connotation (especially when read online).
It is interesting though that "doggo" is seen as a replacement. I thought
"doggo" is most commonly used in references to dogs who are, in fact, lying
doggo.

~~~
edpazu
> The word "dog" already has a well-standardized diminutive form in English,
> it's just gained a bit of a risque connotation

What?

~~~
mamurphy
It's a very stylish diminutive.

~~~
edpazu
I don't know what word you guys are talking about.

~~~
IanCal
It took me a while but I believe they mean "doggy".

~~~
edpazu
In what context is this risque?

~~~
LocalH
Because of "doggy style"

~~~
edpazu
Oh. Right. Silly me. Thanks for clearing that up.

------
IanCal
It's odd. On the one side, so many of these kind of things feel cringeworthy
and weird.

But then some things like this seem to go just that bit further and the effort
and feeling behind them makes it all just wonderful and fun again.

Either way it's quite fascinating just how quickly new languages or dialects
appear and spread.

Slight addition to the other things in this thread so far: I've really loved
the description of "snip snap doggos, not woof bork doggos" to describe
scorpions.

~~~
3131s
> _It 's odd. On the one side, so many of these kind of things feel
> cringeworthy and weird._

It's all cringe to me.

Can't believe that this makes it on HN, but post an article about drone
warfare and watch it get flagged hard.

------
accountyaccount
As the article briefly mentioned: I don't think doggo originated in memes,
I've been using doggo for about 20 years. It's kind of like a Welsh "hey boyo"
for dogs.

------
pnathan
This is one of the most fun and innocent memes out there. It's a great
evolution of language.

------
fokinsean
Here's another info chart, The Doggo Kingdom

[https://i.redd.it/5e7bja88gckx.jpg](https://i.redd.it/5e7bja88gckx.jpg)

------
jpm_sd
It's not a "language", it's a few words.

~~~
randyrand
Bad doggo. Take that back.

------
bpicolo
"h*ckin"

That's some intense censoring

~~~
lstamour
> Sometimes heck is censored as h* ck. Matt Nelson, who runs the WeRateDogs
> Twitter account (@dog_rates), says tweets from WeRate popularized h* ck and
> its derivatives. "I'm sure someone else did that before," he says, "but it
> was something original to me and I used it to such an extent that people
> associate it with [@dog_rates] now."

~~~
bpicolo
Huh, hadn't seen it around. Interesting. (And missed that line)

------
masklinn
> There are corgos and clouds, fluffers and floofs, woofers and boofers.

Objection, floof and fluffers are not limited to doggos as amply demonstrated
by e.g.
[https://twitter.com/AnneWHilborn/status/842444796824305665](https://twitter.com/AnneWHilborn/status/842444796824305665)
or
[https://twitter.com/AnneWHilborn/status/834432563452211201](https://twitter.com/AnneWHilborn/status/834432563452211201)
(#teamfloof has plenty of non-doggo floof)

------
QuinnyPig
"All Borks Considered" indeed.

------
ryanisnan
Disappointed. I was expecting a dictionary or something with a bit more
structure.

~~~
DoctorNick
"Harsh realm" = "bummer"

~~~
ryanisnan
This makes me feel slightly less lost than when I am watching episodes of the
pengest munch. I am totally uncool.

~~~
DoctorNick
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grunge_speak](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grunge_speak)

------
aaronhoffman
found by /r/fellowkids
[https://www.reddit.com/r/FellowKids/search?q=npr&restrict_sr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/FellowKids/search?q=npr&restrict_sr=on&t=month)

~~~
Houshalter
I don't get what they are so upset about. Is it so taboo to write an article
about internet culture?

~~~
aaronhoffman
I wouldn't say taboo, it's just a "kids these days" type of story. Someone
taking time to analyze something internet culture is doing just for laughs.

It's like critical analysis of an inside joke.

~~~
ekimekim
I think critical analysis of an inside joke is very interesting. Particularly
in this case, where it's a widespread phenomenon where not everyone will be
aware of the history or origin.

------
gkanapathy
Basically, it's Australian

------
Ultramax
Is this the autistic spectrum of the internet expressing itself? Or just kids
messing around?

